# Is there any way to



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

naturally drop ones libido? I know antidepressants can cause a decline in someones libido, but is there a way to do it naturally?


----------



## marriedinpei (Jan 15, 2012)

There are some herbal potions that claim to do this, but I'm skeptical. Depends too on whether to drop a man's libido or a woman's libido.


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

A woman's. Mine. I don't want to kill it, just lower it some.


----------



## Wantsmore (Sep 13, 2011)

WHY ON EARTH WOULD YOU WANT TO DO THAT!!!!

Now you know what most men feel like. Embrace it, you are not the in the majority of women.


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

Wantsmore said:


> WHY ON EARTH WOULD YOU WANT TO DO THAT!!!!
> 
> Now you know what most men feel like. Embrace it, you are not the in the majority of women.


I feel it's a burden majority of the time lol. I guess I feel like a freak most of the time, since I think about sex a good majority of the day.


----------



## Wantsmore (Sep 13, 2011)

OMG, whats your number! LOL 

Seriously, you have nothing to be embarrassed about. That is how I feel everyday. I know a few women that are like that too, my wife unfortunately isn't one of them.


----------



## Diolay (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh my wife thinks about sex a lot during the day. Just how to avoid it that's all.


----------



## Template (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes you can lower your libido. I made that choice years ago when I decided to remain in a virtually sexless marriage. Just don't involve yourself in anything that prompts sexual thoughts. I quit reading romance novels, watching romantic movies or TV shows, and I quite forcefully stopped myself from thinking about sex any time it popped into my mind. I also exercised and took up a couple hobbies to occupy my thoughts and used my energy to excel at work. It takes persistence and determination, but it worked pretty well for me. The big problem comes if/when you need to restore your libido. It doesn't come back easily.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I plan to live long enough to be largely replaced by robotics.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

Wantsmore said:


> WHY ON EARTH WOULD YOU WANT TO DO THAT!!!!
> 
> Now you know what most men feel like. Embrace it, you are not the in the majority of women.


It is kind of hard to embrace something that feels like a curse and not having a partner who never wants sex..


----------

